# oops !......



## terra (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 13, 2013)

:lofl::lofl::lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 13, 2013)

You're a baaaad man Tezza.:biggrin-new::biggrin-new::biggrin-new:  It's Summer over there, remember?


----------



## terra (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeahhh !...     I know !..


----------



## That Guy (Jul 13, 2013)

It figures Lady Liberty eventually became a stripper...


----------



## Anne (Jul 13, 2013)

Ahhh well; maybe she's just tired of it all.......the country's going to hell in a handbasket, anyway.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 13, 2013)

She is simply conforming to the dumbing down, lack of morality, and anything goes mantra now. Nice bod for such an old gal though!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 13, 2013)

Anne said:


> Ahhh well; maybe she's just tired of it all.......the country's going to hell in a handbasket, anyway.



Tired of it all?  Country going to hell?  Take off your clothes.  Now, that's a solution I can get behind...


----------



## That Guy (Jul 13, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> She is simply conforming to the dumbing down, lack of morality, and anything goes mantra now. Nice bod for such an old gal though!



Well, she is French, after all and very fashionable . . .


----------



## Anne (Jul 13, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> She is simply conforming to the dumbing down, lack of morality, and anything goes mantra now. Nice bod for such an old gal though!



Yeah, not bad for her age.....little thin, maybe.  :lofl:


----------

